# من اشهر اقوال القذافى



## tasoni queena (22 فبراير 2011)

شهر اقوال القذافي


للمرأة حق الترشح سواء كانت ذكر أو أنثى !! :ura1:


ايها الشعب .. لولا الكهرباء لجلسنا نشاهد التلفاز في الظلام !! :smile01


أنا لست ديكتاتورا لأغلق الفيس بوك .. لكني سأعتقل من يدخل عليه !! :act23: :gun:


تظاهروا كما تشاؤن ولكن لا تخرجوا إلى الشوارع والميادين !!  :mus13:


ساظل فى ليبيا الى ان اموت او يوافينى الاجل !! :budo: 

بر الوالدين اهم من طاعة امك و ابوك :thnk0001:​


----------



## emad62 (22 فبراير 2011)

*بصوا القذافى *
*ممكن يقول اويعمل اى حاجه*
*ومش نكون نكته*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (22 فبراير 2011)

انا بحب القذافى اوى  .
عامل الزمن اثر على مخه .


----------



## HappyButterfly (22 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
تحفة واخر مقولة قريتها
ان السبب ف الطلاق هو الجواز
فبلاش تتجوزوا
هههههههههههههههههه
عسولة يا خواتى
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههه
لا كلهم اجمد من بعض 
ميرسى يا تاسونى *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (22 فبراير 2011)

HappyButterfly قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> تحفة واخر مقولة قريتها
> ان السبب ف الطلاق هو الجواز
> فبلاش تتجوزوا
> ...



:smile02:smile02:smile02
:smile02:smile02
:smile02​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (22 فبراير 2011)

حلوين اوى انا ما استبعدش اى حاجة عنة مخة مهوى وشبابيك دماغة فاتحة على البحرى


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (22 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ده ذلهم فى الخطاب الى طلع قاله مباشر
مافيش رئيس دوله يعمل ولا يقول كلامه هههههههههههههه​


----------



## النهيسى (22 فبراير 2011)

> *شهر اقوال القذافي
> 
> 
> للمرأة حق الترشح سواء كانت ذكر أو أنثى !!
> ...



بجد لا تعليق
عقليه فذه جدا
هههههههههه​


----------



## انريكي (22 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

مفيش وراكي غير الروئساء 

الرب يباركك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (22 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههه
ايون وانهارده كان متضايق 
يقولهم ولا كأن فى بنا مياه وملح هههههههههه
بجد فظييييييييييييييع
كنت بشوف مسلسل نكد وبجيبه فى الفاصل اضحك وارجع تانى ههههههههه
*​


----------



## فادية (22 فبراير 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه *
*في  خطابه  النهاردة  عرفنا  ان اي  حاجة  حد  يعملها  عقوبتها  الاعدام  ناقص  يقول  بس  الي  هيتنفس  عقوبته الاعدام *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*دا  جاي  من  انهي  كوكب  دا بالخيمة الي  لابسها *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 فبراير 2011)

*هههههههههههههه
جامدين بجد
ميرسي ليكي*


----------



## FREEDOM_MHGM (22 فبراير 2011)

من اقوالة الماثورة

علينا ان نخرج المياة من باطن الارض 

-



-


-

_

عشان نزرع الماكرونة


----------



## zezza (23 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههه
انا سمعت ان الكلام ده موجود فى الكتاب الاخضر للديمقراطية اللى هو كاتبه 
الله يكون فى عون الشعب 
الراجل ده لو اتنحى المفروض يجى يشتغل عندنا فى قناة موجة


----------



## mena faleh (23 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه مش قادر هاموت من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الملكة العراقية (23 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه
بجد لا تعليق
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 فبراير 2011)

شىء غريب رئيس دولة اهبل وعبيط ومجنون كيف ذلك


شايمس قال:


> حلوين اوى انا ما استبعدش اى حاجة عنة مخة مهوى وشبابيك دماغة فاتحة على البحرى


----------



## روزي86 (24 فبراير 2011)

هههههههههههه

اقوال ميه ميه هههههههههه

تسلمي يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2011)

ههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى يا تاسونى
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

*



بصوا القذافى 
ممكن يقول اويعمل اى حاجه
ومش نكون نكته

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عندك حق بجد

شكرا ليك عماد*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> انا بحب القذافى اوى  .
> عامل الزمن اثر على مخه


 
لو مشى مين هيضحكنا ههههههههههههه

شكرا ابن الملك


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

*



ههههههههههههه
تحفة واخر مقولة قريتها
ان السبب ف الطلاق هو الجواز
فبلاش تتجوزوا
هههههههههههههههههه
عسولة يا خواتى


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شوفتى المشكلة اتحلت بسهولة ازاى ههههههههههه

شكرا يا فراشاية كتير*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

*



ههههههههههههه
لا كلهم اجمد من بعض 
ميرسى يا تاسونى ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا مرمر يا قمر*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> حلوين اوى انا ما استبعدش اى حاجة عنة مخة مهوى وشبابيك دماغة فاتحة على البحرى


 
ههههههههههه عندك حق

دماغه مهوية على الاخر

شكرا ليك شايمس


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ده ذلهم فى الخطاب الى طلع قاله مباشر
> مافيش رئيس دوله يعمل ولا يقول كلامه هههههههههههههه


 
ثورة ثورة ثورة ههههههههههههه

شكرا كوكى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> بجد لا تعليق
> عقليه فذه جدا
> هههههههههه


 
ده اللى اثبت ان الانسان اصله فردة كاوتش ههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> 
> مفيش وراكي غير الروئساء
> 
> الرب يباركك


 
لا انا فضتلهم بقى هههههههههههه

شكرا انريكى كتير


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

*



هههههههههههههههههه
ايون وانهارده كان متضايق 
يقولهم ولا كأن فى بنا مياه وملح هههههههههه
بجد فظييييييييييييييع
كنت بشوف مسلسل نكد وبجيبه فى الفاصل اضحك وارجع تانى ههههههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههههههه

تهون عليكوا العشرة

شكرا بنت العدرا*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> في خطابه النهاردة عرفنا ان اي حاجة حد يعملها عقوبتها الاعدام ناقص يقول بس الي هيتنفس عقوبته الاعدام
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دا جاي من انهي كوكب دا بالخيمة الي لابسها *




*هههههههههههه*

سمعتيه وهو بيقول

الشعب اللى مش عايزنى ميستحقش يعيش 

شكرا كتير فادية​​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

*



هههههههههههههه
جامدين بجد
ميرسي ليكي

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل*


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> من اقوالة الماثورة
> 
> علينا ان نخرج المياة من باطن الارض
> 
> ...


 
دى نظرية اقتصادية عظيمة هههههههههههه

شكرا كتير ليك


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههه
> انا سمعت ان الكلام ده موجود فى الكتاب الاخضر للديمقراطية اللى هو كاتبه
> الله يكون فى عون الشعب
> الراجل ده لو اتنحى المفروض يجى يشتغل عندنا فى قناة موجة


 
عندك حق مش عارفة ده ازاى رئيس جمهورية ههههههههههه
​​شكرا زيزا لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههههههههههههه مش قادر هاموت من الضحك هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
شكرا يا مينا

لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> بجد لا تعليق
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


 
*ههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا يا ملكة يا قمر*​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> شىء غريب رئيس دولة اهبل وعبيط ومجنون كيف ذلك


 
فعلا استاذ سعيد مجنون هههههههههههه

شكرا ليك


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> هههههههههههه
> 
> اقوال ميه ميه هههههههههه
> 
> تسلمي يا قمر


 
هيا دى العقليات اللى مريحة دماغها ههههههههههه

شكرا يا روزى لردك الجميل


----------



## tasoni queena (28 فبراير 2011)

> ههههههههههه
> شكرا ليكى يا تاسونى
> ربنا يعوضك


 
شكرا كوكو لردك الرائع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## شميران (29 مارس 2011)

*ههههههههههههههه القدافي حالة نادرة وغريبة ودخل التاريخ في خطاباته*


----------



## Violet Fragrance (31 مارس 2011)

هههههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2011)

> ههههههههههههههه القدافي حالة نادرة وغريبة ودخل التاريخ في خطاباته



هههههههههه انقرض خلاص

شكرا شميران لردك الرائع


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2011)

> هههههههههههه



شكرا شذا لمرورك الرائع


----------



## هالة الحب (18 أبريل 2011)

اللى خد منه الفيل قادر يرجعه تانى


----------



## tasoni queena (22 أبريل 2011)

> اللى خد منه الفيل قادر يرجعه تانى



ههههههههههه شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل


----------

